# Rom options



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if there was a rom with both a working HDMI mirror mode and working wifi tether? Or how to get hdmi to work on AOSP? Any help is appreciated...

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## marx1369 (Oct 9, 2011)

Um no not on any ics rom
Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

